# Empanada with sour cream and lime sauce



## tsi88kid (Jan 11, 2007)

comments?

btw i know i messed up by covering the sauce with sum piece of cilantro.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

tsi - I'll take a dozen to go, please.

They look great! 
Could you post the recipe?


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 11, 2007)

yup i sure will but i will have to post it tommorow i dont have it with me at the moment. But thanks for showing such interest btw it really makes me feel like im making people happy and thats all i want from cooking.


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 11, 2007)

oh and my apologies it is technically lime creme fraiche not lime sour cream sauce but close enough.


----------



## Shaheen (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks delicious! Could you please post the recipe? However, I don't get creme fraiche here. I'm guessing sour cream is the substitute?


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 14, 2007)

yea sour cream would be a fine substitute. That is basically all that creme fraiche is. But I actually got lazy and did not go to school yesterday so I couldnt get the recipe and I will not be able to get it until tuesday when I go back however, I will post the recipe in this thread and send it through PM to the individuals who have requested it. Thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

Posting here will be fine tsi - we'll ALL get it for sure!  I love when pics are posted - it looks wonderful!


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks alot I will post it here I just wanted to make sure the people who wanted it didnt forget to check the thread so I thought I'd send it through PM but either way is fine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

No problem - just be sure to post it here so we all can see it - we're really selfish that way!!!!!


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 14, 2007)

Yup anything for you guys


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 15, 2007)

They look really good, tsi.
The only thing I notice is that they're "splitting" at the ends and some of the filling is coming out. 
To avoid that, dampen the edges of the (uncooked) empanada with a little tiny bit of water or milk. Press down lightly with a fork - that should seal them completely. 
Recipe, please!!


----------



## mykidswonteat (Jan 24, 2007)

where is the recipe?


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 24, 2007)

Guys I am soooooo sorry the recipes is taking so long but with all the stuff going on with my wisdom teeth and surgury I've been out of class a lot but ill get the recipe tommorow.


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 31, 2007)

FINALLY i got the recipe here you go guys.

note: i'm sorry but i couldnt find the creme fraiche with lime recipe I believe it was 1 cup of creme fraiche to 1 small lime though you guys are experienced enough though to figure it out im sure.

Empanada's

dough

3 lbs flour
2 lbs cold cubed butter
1 lb ice water

Filling

2 oz - onions (minced)
2 oz - olive oil
1/4 - garlic (minced)
3/4 lb - Coarse ground meat
8 oz - Enchilada sauce
1/4 tsp - black pepper
1/2 tsp - salt
1/4 tsp - Chili Powder
2 tbsp - Parsely (chopped)
1/2 tsp - Cummin
Corriander to taste

Procedure

Mix flour and butter in food processor and pulse until incoperated. Add water without ice and mix until dough forms. Roll dough out into 1" circles and brush with egg wash.Sautee onions in olive oil and add meat and garlic until meat starts to brown. Add Enchilada sauce and cook until meat is brown and tender. Blend parsely and seasonings together.Remove meat mixture from heat and add blended seasonings. adjust taste accordingly. Put a small amount of filling in the middle of one of the circles of dough, fold, and crimp. egg wash the empanda and bake in oven at 350 degrees until lightly golden brown.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 31, 2007)

You know what? 

They sound delicious!!

Down here they make empanadas with cornmeal flour - quite a difference. 
No eggwash, either - not really necessary.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Feb 24, 2007)

I <3 Empanadas.

A Restaurant in DC, called "Ceiba" does a very delicious duck confit empanada with a green thai curry dipping sauce.  

Mmmmmmm


----------

